# Help for US citizens filing from abroad



## Bevdeforges

To avoid having too many "sticky" posts cluttering up the forum, I'm going to list the basic information threads here for those of you filing US tax returns from abroad.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/100004-us-taxes-declaring-foreign-financial-assets.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/99946-us-taxes-married-nra.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/99893-us-taxes-do-i-have-file.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/100310-us-taxes-getting-help-outside-us.html#post694680

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/100428-us-taxes-e-filing-overseas.html#post695477


----------

